# Acid Blend versus Tartaric acid?



## Dufresne11 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I make wine from juice. In order to bring the acid level up I usually use tartaric acid as I read that was the proper of the three acids to use. My question is this:

Why would I buy acid blend? I have seen it at the local wine making store and I haven't asked anyone there yet why one would make such a purchase. Clearly there is a reason it is sold. SHould I be using it to raise my acid levels?

Aging - 6 gallons Merlot
Secondary - 6 gallons Nero D'Avalo
In the bottle - Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## surlees (Jan 7, 2010)

D,
just as you said, tartaric acid should be used to increase TA in grape wine. Acid blend is more often used in fruit wines where malic and citric acids are higher in proportion.

Fred


----------



## Julie (Jan 7, 2010)

Jack Keller explains about acids pretty good. He also has a list of what acid is dominant in different fruits. Here is the link:

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/acid.asp

Julie


----------

